# IITPSA or ECSA



## srihurry (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi,

I have about 10 years of experience in Information Technology Industry with a post graduate degree in Masters of Computer Applications. 

I have recently received my certificate of Evaluation from SAQA and it states that I need to register with ECSA.

I have gone through the various posts in the forum and also the SAQA website and as per my understanding, I need to register with IIPSA and not ECSA.

1.Could anyone please confirm with which professional body I need to register IITPSA or ECSA.
2. Could I apply for IITPSA membership even though the SAQA Certificate states that I need to apply with ECSA.

Looking forward to your inputs/leads on the above query.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

srihurry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have about 10 years of experience in Information Technology Industry with a post graduate degree in Masters of Computer Applications.
> 
> ...


_1.Could anyone please confirm with which professional body I need to register IITPSA or ECSA._

IITPSA is correct.


_2. Could I apply for IITPSA membership even though the SAQA Certificate states that I need to apply with ECSA.
_

Yes. Although I would recommend registration with both to ensure all loose ends are covered.


----------

